# Mid-Season Grade: Isiah Thomas



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well the trade deadline has pass and now is your time to grade Isiah Thomas on his performance as a Knicks GM. I would have included all F's down the board but I don't think that would be fair to the Zeke fans. :angel:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LET ME THINK....

*F*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

A+ for drafting our rooks, but trade away Penny, A.D., along with keeping Malik, Maurice, and Jerome past the deadline. What ever happened to rebuilding? That amounts to an F, thus A+F/2= D+


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> A+ for drafting our rooks, but trade away Penny, A.D., what happened to rebuilding? that amounts to an F, thus A+F/2= D+


Yea I gave him a D+ it would have been an F if he had trade our rookies away for someone that has no business on this team.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Yea I gave him a D+ it would have been an F if he had trade our rookies away for someone that has no business on this team.


Yeah, that's the only thing he's done right, well he got that first rounder, which slightly redeemed himself for Jalen and then getting Francis, the moves look good on paper, but what about on the hardwood?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Yeah, that's the only thing he's done right, well he got that first rounder, which slightly redeemed himself for Jalen and then getting Francis, the moves look good on paper, but what about on the hardwood?


Wait I'm laughing so hard...Grinch...why on earth did you give him a B? :rofl: Gotham we have to take Grinch to the hospital....he is drinking the same thing Dolan is drinking.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Naws, Grinch is drinking, but Dolan ain't! He's just a greedy money monger. THAT MOTHER ****ER just wants to make the playoffs so he can make an extra few dollars.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

GM's are graded solely on what they bring in .

head coaches are graded on what the can do with it.

since the end of last season he has drafted lee nate and frye. I cant imagine IT or anybody doing better than that .

and IT traded KT for nate and Qrich, a wash at worst a knick win most likely considering kurt's drop in numbers is probably permanent seeing as he is turning 34 this year


signed Jerome james ...that move clearly sucked luckily he isn't relied on .

traded mike sweetney and TT and the 2006 pick for eddy curry and AD , open for discussion ...depending on whom the bulls select with the pick and where it is. but as of now its really a comparison of eddy curry (13.4 pts 6.3 reb. 53% fg ) vs sweetney (9 points 5.8 reb. and 45.2 fg%) and tim thomas ( 4.3 points 1.3 reb. .375 fg .167 3 point fg in 3 games) vs. Jalen rose as a knick 14.7 points 3.1 reb. 441 fg and .455 3 pts fg in 11 games with of course AD's contributions up til the trade, 

traded AD for rose a win for the knicks if you ask me 
and penny and ariza for steve francis

i gave him a B simply because there is not a soul in all of new york that believes the knicks were coached even avg. everyone thinks LB has done a horrible job...and everyone would be right. its hard to scold a kid for not learning if you know his teacher cant teach.

so i am just grading based on talent, the only truly bad move was wasting the mle for the 2nd year in a row.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> GM's are graded solely on what they bring in .
> 
> head coaches are graded on what the can do with it.
> 
> ...


it's true that we got good talent in return, but they were for EXPIRING CONTRACTS. Where's our rebuilding? We're in between rebuilding and trying to contend, but we should've given up after the first 30 games and started trading away our unwanted guys who make too much money for some expiring contracts and hope to land someone good in the free agency


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> it's true that we got good talent in return, but they were for EXPIRING CONTRACTS. Where's our rebuilding? We're in between rebuilding and trying to contend, but we should've given up after the first 30 games and started trading away our unwanted guys who make too much money for some expiring contracts and hope to land someone good in the free agency


all contracts expire sometime and the knicks aren't interested in being under the cap...better to get something for it , than let them expire .

my only beef with the rebuilding effort is that they traded ariza , but with woods who is still young and jalen he wasn't going to get the pt to develop anyway.

other than that there is no problem with the rebuilding effort except Brown wont play the young guys , you can hardly blame IT for that he brought in more than enough youth for rebuilding.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> other than that there is no problem with the rebuilding effort except Brown wont play the young guys , you can hardly blame IT for that he brought in more than enough youth for rebuilding.


Well you can blame Zeke for that...he was the one that hired LB in the first place. After the Darko mess, I'm sure that would have gave an indication that LB may not play the three rooks. The buck stops with the GM. He assemble these misfits...and they don't fit with LB style of coaching. Steph had a history with LB from the Olympics so I don't understand how Zeke thought this could work.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> all contracts expire sometime and the knicks aren't interested in being under the cap...better to get something for it , than let them expire .
> 
> my only beef with the rebuilding effort is that they traded ariza , but with woods who is still young and jalen he wasn't going to get the pt to develop anyway.
> 
> other than that there is no problem with the rebuilding effort except Brown wont play the young guys , you can hardly blame IT for that he brought in more than enough youth for rebuilding.


It's a double edged sword. They want to rebuild, but they trade the expiring contracts for guys who will block the people they want to rebuild with. Someone tell me where Nate Robinson will see any time in the next 3 years? Might as well trade him too. Yes they have Frye, but what if Isiah tries to drug the TWolves braintrust to get KG? Then when is Frye going to play. You do one or the other. Rebuild or go all out, nothing halfassed inbetween. Personally, I think they should rebuild and use the talent they stockpile to get that impact player in the future, and maybe then you'll get guys that other teams aren't eager to send away.

Heck, I'm still surprised IT didn't manage to land Artest. He's a perfect fit for the type of player he's trying to bring in - overpaid headcase who shows flashes of brilliance every now and then.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyday now Zeke...anyday now.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It'll all depend on the Marbury-Francis combo's effectiveness. Most likely they won't work, but never say never. I grade him an incomplete, as the 2 stars haven't spent enough time playing with each other.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I had a dream that we traded Chris Paul for Stephon last night, and we were winning all our games XD


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I gave him a D+. The only thing that saved him was the draft... and that's where LB's culpability comes in as well.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm dropping this thread...but for the 1st half of the season Zeke's performance has average of F. Thanks for voting everyone, and we will create another thread at the end of the draft.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

what no G?


----------

